# just starting out have not got clue



## trix (Sep 27, 2004)

HI I am just trying to find my way around this site as i have only found it tonight.


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Welcome to ff Trix - you'll soon find your way around  

Any probs just ask and someone will point you in the right direction  

Jennifer xx xx


----------



## trix (Sep 27, 2004)

hi Jennifer

I am sure its just a case of trial and error but it seems really good so far, lots of advice form others

Elaine


----------



## AussieMeg (Sep 5, 2004)

Hi there Jennifer

Everyone makes you feel great here so you essentially can not make a mistake. On a good day you can provide happiness and those other days well there are others here for you

Cheers
Megan


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Trix

Welcome to ff  if you have any problems finding your way around please just shout we will help in any way we can goodluck hun 

love always lilyl xxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Trix

Welcome to fertility friends

As the other ladies have already said, if u have any probs finding ur way round just shout and someone will point u in the right direction and may even be able to answer ur questions.

We are all friendly and approachable.

Have fun searching, i notice u have found the inbetweenies, welcome aboard from a fellow inbetweenie!!

Emilyxx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Trix
Welcome to the site.
I am sure it won't take you long to find your way around hun
Chick


----------

